# Sunday's Show and Tell... 12/12/21



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow, only 13 days to Christmas. Hope everyone gets what they ask for.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 12, 2021)

I got these two interesting bell tops at a antique store out of all places to find them. If anyone can tell me what brand they are I’d appreciate it. The base is not correct on the cat bell. More toy cars . And a good deal on a Mattel motor.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2021)

My late father in law was a huge history buff. His family holds  the title of Earl of Hunnington believed to be the title given to Robin hood by the King to stop his robbing ways. My father in law claimed to be a descendant of Robinhood. He collected lots of things,while going through Christmas stuff we also went through some of his belongings. He died young and it has been a bunch of years.My wife had not gone through the stuff for lack of time and I'm sure lack of desire to admit he is gone. Here are  some of the paper monies he collected. Also these are 2 coins from 1150 kinda old haha. Lastly he traveled often across the pond with his Mum and collected items his whole life. This is a piece if shrapnel from a bomb dropped on London during WW2. he would have had family there that experienced the war and I'm sure it help to peek his interest in world events as a kid. As we go through his stuff I will post more, very interesting and awesome guy. We miss him very much especially around this time of year.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 12, 2021)

My good friend Bob Beazer (The Canadian Indian) of NHRA fame in the 50's & 60's, he wore the Indian headress outfit at the starting line. Well his wife the late Joan Beazer was the actual first lady to get a ladies NHRA Driver's license for unblown street class. When Bob and Joan would come and stay with us on their way to Bakersfield, they would have some great NHRA stories to tell about the good old days. He was in the movie Bikini Beach with Frankie and Anette, well I found this copy of her driver's license. She steered Roland Leone's Hawaiian Dragster in a parade lap. Google Bob Beazer the Canadian Indian for his story.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2021)

Received this fine crafted reflector from @Boris .
Now I will be compliant with
Maryland Title 21 [Transportation Code ]; Section 12 [Bicycle and Play vehicles] Subsection 1207 [ Lamps and Equipment]; paragraph (a)(1)(ii).



A four "ribbed" chainguard -  unspecified under Maryland Law


----------



## Hastings (Dec 12, 2021)

Picked up a couple of CWC bicycles. One is a 1937, model 0926 (thanks) serial number B34729 and a 1948 20” F59072Cw.  Both excellent original paint. Really excited to add them to my collection. Can’t wait to clean them up and enjoy. Also found this vintage matchbook cover collection $6/eBay. All are rochester ny businesses from back in the day, sadly only one is still open. Most likely will frame them all together and hang up somewhere.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> Received this fine crafted reflector from @Boris .
> Now I will compliant with
> Maryland Title 21 [Transportation Code ]; Section 12 [Bicycle and Play vehicles] Subsection 1207 [ Lamps and Equipment]; paragraph (a)(1)(ii).
> View attachment 1525876
> ...



I NEED THAT CHAINGUARD~!  😳


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks to @Junkman Bob I have a rack for my ‘39 DX. I also unpacked the tires I got from @John while I was in Afghanistan. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2021)

O picked up a rack for my new project Hawthorne 5 bar tankless! Still need a chainguard,,(Cough cough,,see other post here  😁) and a Zep headlight


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2021)

Sometimes you get lucky, a dream bike Christmas present to myself, an "extremely rare- R9.9" TOC Jonas Knoll leaf spring framed bike.  I have wanted one of these ever since I saw an unbadged frame in a Midwest museum.  They were made a couple towns away from Hershey, PA.  The 1930's upgrades will be shedded and the bike will be put back to original state.  In anticipation of its purchase I also picked up this Knoll mailer off Ebay a few days before the bicycle auction.  Also huge thanks to Rudy for this New Departure Christmas counter display!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Picked up this 68 stingray deluxe … gotta clean up and prep for Pictures


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 12, 2021)

got a few small antique tools in this week and a "new" door knob/rim lock set for my new home office set up. I now have a comfortable place to build wheels.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked up this 68 stingray deluxe … gotta clean up and prep for Pictures
> 
> View attachment 1525923



A little late in the season to be growing cigarettes isn't it?


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2021)

Hidden in plain sight. I saw a beautiful Indian gas tank that @OC54 posted earlier this week & it gave me an idea for my e-bike battery which is pretty noticeable. Had some leftover copper sheet, not perfect, but I think it will age well. Still have to secure and patina the decals. Now the motor is glaring, next project. Thinking of adding this Gary Larson esque cartoon to the top of it.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Dec 12, 2021)

We got a little snow last night. More on the way.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A little late in the season to be growing cigarettes isn't it?



My beautiful Fiancé’ … She loves Gardening…


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 12, 2021)

Pick up this rare Western Flyer stand and a
95 Phantom


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 12, 2021)

Picked this Meade up this weekend…gonna clean her up .. Should clean up decent …


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 12, 2021)

.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 12, 2021)

Number 9 Boy Scout pinback . Yes, it's a sickness. A good one.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 12, 2021)

Picked up a nice older Park PRS 2 double stand with the stout base and tool caddy... CL score....  price was right!  I've been using a portable work stand which is fine for a carbon bike but wasn't cutting it for vintage steel!  Hoping to start getting the shop set up this week.... 











We also picked up a couple of 40' high cubes at a local auction.  Would like to say I'm gonna fill 'em with bikes but we actually need them to relive some of the pressure in our warehouse.  We now have four of them


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 12, 2021)

Got a sweet large glass reflector!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2021)

Received a 5 pack from Dave AKA @Boris this week! Should be cool Xmas presents for my buddies! Love the one I put on my c model couple weeks ago!










Thanks again Dave, other Dave


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 12, 2021)

Another nice set of MKS3000S (non-reflector) pedals for 1/2 inch spindles. These are among my favorite pedals - still being made and rebuildable like the vintage pedals were. I like these and the 3000R (reflector) as new pedals you can put on an old bike, which will look good, have new bearings, and are rebuildable.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 12, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Picked up a nice older Park PRS 2 double stand with the stout base and tool caddy... CL score....  price was right!  I've been using a portable work stand which is fine for a carbon bike but wasn't cutting it for vintage steel!  Hoping to start getting the shop set up this week....
> 
> View attachment 1526133
> 
> ...




jealous of that Park stand

@dasberger you stole the second one at RB for USD$4250, little trigger happy at USD$5000
geez, those are some low prices for 1-trip 40'HC, probably because of the orange color ..... I import shipping containers, and at $4250 with 10% auction fees for the seller, the seller sold below cost ..... probably even at USD$5000.


----------



## nightrider (Dec 12, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked this Meade up this weekend…gonna clean her up .. Should clean up decent …
> 
> View attachment 1526054
> 
> ...



I don't think I've seen a stem like that before. Crazy looking.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> My good friend Bob Beazer (The Canadian Indian) of NHRA fame in the 50's & 60's, he wore the Indian headress outfit at the starting line. Well his wife the late Joan Beazer was the actual first lady to get a ladies NHRA Driver's license for unblown street class. When Bob and Joan would come and stay with us on their way to Bakersfield, they would have some great NHRA stories to tell about the good old days. He was in the movie Bikini Beach with Frankie and Anette, well I found this copy of her driver's license. She steered Roland Leone's Hawaiian Dragster in a parade lap. Google Bob Beazer the Canadian Indian for his story.
> 
> View attachment 1525878
> 
> View attachment 1525879



Great item, neat story. I did look him up on Google. Amazing guy and still at it!! I happen to have an original movie poster of Bikini Beach on my man cave bathroom door!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2021)

I picked up a very colorful 5 foot long porcelain Buckingham cigarette sign and had an almost perfect spot. Slightly hidden but no chance of banging my head on it!! Ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Pick up this rare Western Flyer stand and a
> 95 Phantom
> View attachment 1526042
> 
> ...



*That stand is MIND BLOWING!!!  WOW!!*


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 12, 2021)

Nothing bike related this week for me, but a buddy and I did get a new to us race car. Good beginning of our new demo cross racer


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 12, 2021)

Nashman that poster is so cool, Beez visits us all the time (pre covid). Ya never know what he will pull in the driveway towing, one time a 41 willys, one time a blown dragster, one time a set of funny car slicks on the roof of his mini van. He is a good  guy. His daughter Vicky will call and warn us he's coming. When we go out to dinner I'm surprised how many people recognize him and want his autograph. We've been to alot of gasser meets together, buying and selling hemi parts. Barbara Parks, Wallys wife fired him from the NHRA in 65 at the Winternationals because it rained at an event where he did his anti-rain dance. She was very superstitious. I have hundreds of stories about him. That movie paid him $5 for that 1 shot of him in the movie and charged him $50 to join the screen actors guild. I could go on and on. But I won't. I LOVE THAT POSTER!!!! The wheel stand he did with his garbage truck, everyone thought it was full of trash but really he put 21 railroad ties in the back of it. There is a pic of it on the web site (WE DID IT FOR LOVE) I have to stop now, Thanks


----------



## nightrider (Dec 12, 2021)

I got a sweet patina sliding rail from @Junkman Bob for a recent price. And the elusive ( to me anyway) holey chain guard from @Glenn Rhein .


----------



## dasberger (Dec 12, 2021)

locomotion said:


> jealous of that Park stand
> 
> @dasberger you stole the second one at RB for USD$4250, little trigger happy at USD$5000
> geez, those are some low prices for 1-trip 40'HC, probably because of the orange color ..... I import shipping containers, and at $4250 with 10% auction fees for the seller, the seller sold below cost ..... probably even at USD$5000.
> ...



Yeah I've been hunting a deal on a park stand for a while.  Came out of an old Sports Authority and the guys wife gave it the ax...  Lucky for me it doesn't have to come home!

As for the containers my old man got it done... he loves auctions.  They weren't listed as one ways but they most definitely are.  I kind of like the orange!  We were just quoted $9,600 each plus delivery on two one ways from the guys we bought our last two from.  Prices are crazy for sure.


----------



## jammer (Dec 12, 2021)

I picked up this Minty railroad bike a couple of months back but just now finished detailing it. All original except the NOS cables I added. I did not want to change the cables but one of them was just too bad, I will change them back once I find a third one to match the two good ones. I may change out the grips also, otherwise the bike is in fantastic condition. Came out of the Denver area. Just a couple of paint chips, that's it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 12, 2021)

This is a Sunday rediscovery, I’d forgotten about it. The Air Force plate above reminded me I had stashed for years. I’m going to give it to my nephew for Christmas. He recently completed boot camp and combat school and should be home for the Holidays. He has a 2007 BFK and this will look cool hanging from the strut


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2021)

jammer said:


> I picked up this Minty railroad bike a couple of months back but just now finished detailing it. All original except the NOS cables I added. I did not want to change the cables but one of them was just too bad, I will change them back once I find a third one to match the two good ones. I may change out the grips also, otherwise the bike is in fantastic condition. Came out of the Denver area. Just a couple of paint chips, that's it. View attachment 1526264
> 
> View attachment 1526265
> 
> ...



What the hell is a railroad bike?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 12, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Received a 5 pack from Dave AKA @Boris this week! Should be cool Xmas presents for my buddies! Love the one I put on my c model couple weeks ago!View attachment 1526182
> 
> View attachment 1526183
> 
> ...



Boris makes some great reflectors. They look great on all rides.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 12, 2021)

An old Persons saddle.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 13, 2021)

Picked up a neon backed Dealer sign.


----------



## ogre (Dec 13, 2021)

Recently-acquired 6-speed Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe, modified for his pleasure with non-plastic pedals/seat, laid back seat post, MX-style handlebar, comfort grips.

Happy Monday the 13th!


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2021)

-----

@tanksalot    -






the AFA brand name is a line of bicycle related products from the firm of Poutrait-Morin

they are best known for frame pumps, toe clips and toe straps but do produce a few other items as well

Schwinn fans will know their products in the form of Schwinn Approved frame pumps, toe clips, toe straps, water bottles and water bottle holders

here is a 1974 catalogue from the company -





__





						Poutrait-Morin catalog (02-1974)
					





					velo-pages.com
				





-----


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 16, 2021)

Found this today going thru some stuff, in a previous post we talked about my friend Bob Beazer ( Canadian Indian) well here is the one shot of him in the movie Bikini Beach.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this today going thru some stuff, in a previous post we talked about my friend Bob Beazer ( Canadian Indian) well here is the one shot of him in the movie Bikini Beach.
> 
> View attachment 1528286



Canadians are good people contrary to the Media. We Rock and Roll and play hard. Just ask the Beaz. Our beer is stronger too!!  Ha!!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 25, 2021)

My creation.         SOLD


----------

